

Ask HN: How do I think more holistically? - jsmcgd

I have noticed a trend: when I am developing and I find a solution to a difficult problem it is normally because in some way I have regained sight of the bigger picture. For example, I might see any easy way to sidestep the issue all together or I might gain an understanding of how seemingly disparate objects influence each other. To make matters worse, the more difficult a problem gets, the narrower and more intense my focus seems to come which blinds me even more to the bigger picture.<p>Does anyone experience this? Does anyone have a solution that works for them? Is "sightedness" just an attribute of inherent intelligence that I have no real control over?
======
rcfox
Try doing something else and letting your subconscious do some work. I try to
have three or four tasks at once so that if I run into a problem, I can switch
to a different task. Once I come back to the first task, something will
usually click and let me continue.

